# The Fantastic G's Really Really Small World



## TheFantasticG (Nov 20, 2010)

I decided after seeing someone else do this, on this forum, that having one thread with all my macro photos posted in it is a good idea. That way it can be seen the progress of imagery skills (hopefully). I know I've already posted quite a few threads, but from here on out, I'll just be posting new images in this thread.

2010-11-18

#1



#2



#3



#4



#5






[/url]
#6



#7


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 20, 2010)

Here is the batch from today. I'm still playing around with the post processes. I also used a Kenko 12mm ext. tube with the Sigma 150 for these posted below.

2010-11-20

*Insects:*
#1



#2



#3



*Frogs:*
#4



#5



*Dragons*
#6



#7



#8




Thanks for looking!


----------



## dab_20 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, amazing set. Such unique lighting compared to the normal insect shots. Too many to comment on individually, but I love every one. Great work.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 21, 2010)

21NOV2010:

The Dragons were out in force today...

#1



#2



#3



#4



#5



#6



#7



#8



#9




Thanks once again for checking 'em out!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 21, 2010)

21NOV2010:

Dragons weren't the only insect out and about today. Plenty of Green Lynx spiders and grasshoppers... but not much else.

#1



#2



#3



#4



#5



#6


----------



## s1000rr (Nov 22, 2010)

Stunning images! Love the lighting effects,:thumbup:


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, time for my two weeks working, so this is the last for the year I'm willing to bet as far as insects are concerned...

22NOV2010

#1



#2



#3



#4



#5



#6



#7



#8



#9



#10



#11




Thanks for looking!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2010)

Some nice stuff. I especially liked the first set.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 7, 2011)

Went to the Cockrell Butterfly Center in downtown Houston... and it was awesome.

#1




#2




#3




#4




#5




Thanks for looking


----------



## Davor (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice photos you got there, i think some of them are a little hard to look at and over-processed but all in all they're great!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 7, 2011)

Indeed. I do get bored just making them look natural sometimes, and go towards the extremes.


----------



## GeraShapiro (Mar 8, 2011)

wow those are great...perfect focus and colors....bravo


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Gera


I figured if I didn't post it, no one would believe me the Common Green Darter is out and about already!

#01




Another one of those ground perchers
#02


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 9, 2011)

From today:

#1




#2




#3




#4




Thanks, as always, for looking!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 10, 2011)

March Dragons:

#1




#2




#3




#4




#5




Thanks for putting your eyes on these.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 10, 2011)

i say #3 is the best of the bunch

nice clean focus with great color 

:thumbup:


----------

